# Islam



## Lucky Chandler (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm not even close to the same league in religious matters as most, or all, of you fellows are.  I read most of the threads and posts in this forum, though.

Here are my questions (I'd like to hear from the preachers/ministers/pastors on the board, but I'd also like to hear all comments and opinions):

If Islam is truly a religion in the sense that a religion recognizes the existence of a supreme deity, and if the Koran/Quran is the holy book of Islam, and if Islam is truly a "religion" of love and peace, why do we not see imams, mullahs and ayatollahs condemning and denouncing the heinous atrocities being committed all over the world, but primarily in Iraq and Afghanistan, in the name of Islam and Allah?

Thanks,

Lucky


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 22, 2004)

Lucky,
I'll be interested in the responses as well.  I will say this though.  We do 'occasionally' see Islamic religious leaders speaking out (especially in the U.S.) but that's just not good for selling newspapers and it's obviously not extremely widespread.  Also, some of the verses/'commandments' in the Koran appear to be wildly interpretable.  A leader recently condemend the kidnappings because the Koran has a verse that forbids acts of violence against VERY SPECIFIC types of laborers, field hands etc... 
Excuse me?  Do what?  How about condemning violence PERIOD!  
Obviously there are verses calling for the killing of all infidels which they use to pretty much justify the killings of any non Muslim (and several Muslims they feel are not 'pure in practice'.)  
From the outside looking in, it is a very confused, illdefined religion that is ripe for factions, violence, misinterpretation and never ending unrest.  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 22, 2004)

The only Muslim I've ever talked to thought that Jesus was a shepherd.   LOL

I'd love to know what they think of Jesus.   I know that they believe Him to be a prophet, but it they think He was a prophet, what words of Jesus do they believe?    What writings about Him do they trust?  

Bandy


----------



## Randy (Sep 22, 2004)

Who said Islam is a religion (and I use that word losely) of love and peace?


----------



## mpowell (Sep 22, 2004)

if you'd like to read some small commentaries on islam and christianity, check out the writings of nelson price.  he's a noted preacher from the metro atlanta area and was at roswell street baptist church for years and years.

if you visit his current commentaries section, you can scroll through and read the many commentaries he's made on islam including it's founding, is it peaceful, jihad--what is it?, etc.  

http://www.nelsonprice.com/current_comment.html

insightful reading and they aren't very long.


----------



## Lucky Chandler (Sep 22, 2004)

Randy,

I used that phrase "love and peace" advisedly in my question.  There are those who contend that to be the situation.  Real life seems to prove otherwise.  Unless Muslims are willing to step forward and prove that Islam is a foundation of something more than violence, I also question whether it can be called a religion.  I guess that's the point of my questions ... to move to the real question in my mind ... is Islam actually a religion, or more appropriately, a manifesto?

mpowell,

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Randy (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh yea it is a religion.  But why would anybody want to associate with that religion is my question.  A religion is only a set of beliefs in a god or gods.


----------



## spongebob (Sep 22, 2004)

*they have twisted religion into hate...*

just like some christians have also done (the guy who burnt a bunch of people in Waco, Tx., etc.).  We forget that there are "extremists" on both sides.  Just that the middle east has a higher percentage...


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 22, 2004)

Lucky,

I've studied and read a good part of the Koran or Quo ran and have taken a course or two on Islam.

Without spending a great deal of time, because I'm thankfully very busy these days, Islam is a religion of deceit and deception that is spread through violence.

There is no way that large groups of people will ever accept the teachings of Mohamed using free will. It has been forced on whole villages, Provence's, countries and regions through nothing short of criminal action since it's inception.

It the writings of the teachers of Islam one of the favorite phrases used is "Kill the children of the book where ever you may find them".

Who are the "Children o the book"?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 22, 2004)

Lucky,
Short read with a few denouncing the acts...  http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&cid=578&e=9&u=/nm/20040922/ts_nm/iraq_beheading_dc
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Lucky Chandler (Sep 22, 2004)

*Almost*

If the subject weren't so serious, the precious few denunciations of this conduct would be pathetically laughable considering the fact that there are millions of Muslims, and (presumably) thousands of Mulim clerics.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 22, 2004)

Lucky,
U.S. muslim leaders almost unanimously renounce it.  Middle eastern political leaders who are also Muslim almost unanimously renounce it.  My point is, I don't think it gets much coverage because it's not 'newsworthy'.  The fact is if 99% of the news was filled with those Muslim leaders renouncing these atrocities I don't think it would sway world opinion one bit, are at least not the opinion of those in the U.S.   If you run Al Jazeera or CBS and you have a choice to run video of a decapitation or of the royal family in Saudi Arabia making a statement renouncing the kidnappings, what's going to make copy?  I've read the biography of Malcom X and his journey thourgh Islam.  Despite his obvious violent periods a few years prior to his murder, it is aparent to me, that Isalm, as EVENTUALLY manifested in him, was NOT one of violence and murder.  Of course, maybe he in fact had it wrong.    
I do believe there is an unusually large percentage of Muslims who very simply believe all 'infidels' (us) should be killed, whenever and wherever we are.  I'm just not convinced, yet, it's a MAJORITY of them and therefore the 'regligion' as a whole.  I will say this though, which each passing day, I'm saddened to believe the percentage of Muslims who believe murder in the name of Islam is acceptable or commanded, grows in my perception....   
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 22, 2004)

Yasar Arafat "renounces" the actions of the homas and other homicide bombers in Israel.

Of course he then turns around to the next boy in line and asks if he is ready to die for god!

Like I said, it is a religion of deciet and deception. Their renounciations ring hollow!


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Sep 22, 2004)

Here is my very politically uncorrect but I believe biblically supported answer.
Either our faith is based on the worship of the one true Lord God and his son Jesus Christ which God clearly showed us through scripture or it is based on nothing. The bible teaches us that God says you are either for me or against me. 
How do we recognize if a faith/religion is based on the true God of heaven and earth? By looking for his character to show through the actions( most of the time) of the people of that faith. If a religion continually does not reveal God's character through the majority of the members of that belief and refuse to accept truths that God has clearly established, it is a false belief. It is based on nothing more than what some man has created. 
If the leaders of a religion are not being directed by the true God of heaven and earth than there is only one being left that can ultimately be controling the decisions of those leaders. 
BTW, that's what God says in his word not just my opinion.
So to me it's pretty simple.
I don't buy it that they are worshiping the same God just by a different name and have some different beliefs. Those true believers in God who have had his revelation made clear to them by the work of the Holy Spirit in their life recognize God for who he really is and believe what God said about his son . Jesus Christ, the only hope that any of us have.  
Teach


----------



## dbodkin (Sep 22, 2004)

Anything said .. is too little too late....


----------

